# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Lake Erie toads.

## SweetApples

This came in an online newsletter and thought it might be of interest here:

We Saved Lake Eries Fowler Toads - An Animal Rights Article from all-creatures.org

I am pleased to wish you a Happy New Year and deliver you some wonderful  	news to start your year: 
 	In 2011 SAVE THE FROGS! initiated a campaign to  	block the construction of a 12-story condominium complex that was planned to  	be built on top of endangered Fowlers Toad habitat in Fort Erie, Ontario,  	Canada. Yesterday the Town of Fort Erie, Ontario announced the project has  	been cancelled: we saved Lake Eries Fowlers Toads! 
 	Over a two-year period, SAVE THE FROGS! supporters sent 3,118 letters to  	the Ontario and Fort Erie Governments and the developers. We produced 4  	YouTube videos about the issue, held two phone conferences with Ontario  	government biologists, and one with the Mayor of Fort Erie. We also held  	four SAVE THE FROGS! Academy classes about the issue, actively involving  	eight students in the campaign. Thanks to all who helped us SAVE THE TOADS!  	and please lend your support to future campaigns so that we can send out  	victory notices like this all the time! 
 	A* note from toad defender Marie Janicke, Ph.D.:*
 	A huge and sincere thank you goes out to Dr. Kerry Kriger and the entire  	SAVE THE FROGS! community for all it has done to save Lake Eries Fowlers  	Toads. It has been a long, difficult struggle, but STF! never gave up and  	never backed down and, in the end, helped win this battle: stopping a  	senseless condo from being built on critical Fowlers Toad habitat. We in  	Crystal Beach are delighted to now have the opportunity to make it a  	prototype of how humans and amphibians can and should co-exist. We will  	fight to keep buildings from encroaching on the dunes. We can preserve the  	beachs sand, help keep the water of Lake Erie clean, and protect our  	special local endangered species in their natural home. Chalk this up as a  	victory toward teaching the world that when we save the frogs, we save the  	planet. Im so happy to be able to hope now that my grandchildren will be  	able to enjoy, as I have enjoyed, watching Fowlers Toads come out on the  	beach as the stars come out late at night. Each time we save a special spot  	for an endangered amphibian, we save something that is precious to the human  	soul. Keep up the good fight, everyone! 
 	Let me say one thing to anyone out there with frogs or toads to protect:  	NO ONE will fight for your frogs or toads like SAVE THE FROGS!. We went to  	so many environmental activism organizations with our struggle to save Lake  	Erie's Fowler's Toads, which are supposed to be protected by Ontario Law but  	were falling through the cracks in the system. The other organizations  	sympathized with us, and even wrote some letters, but NO ONE came close to  	STF's dedicated, tireless, committed action. There's a tendency for other  	organizations to be a bit more practical to choose the fights they think  	they can most likely win. But Kerry Kriger and STF are not jaded and cannot  	be intimidated. Frogs are their true passion. I have been astonished and  	inspired to see the intelligence and fervor with which this campaign to save  	Lake Eries Fowlers Toads has been conducted by STF. STF is a personal  	labor of love. I'm sure that Dr. Kriger would fight with his entire heart  	and soul for the frogs for free if he could. In fact, I'm pretty sure he  	does do a lot of what he does without funding. The point, though, is this:  	you can feel very confident that every penny of your contribution to STF  	will be well spent. 
 	Thank you, and Happy 2014!"
 	 Marie Janicke, Ph.D.

----------

